# Teflon coated SS



## Nightwalker (7/3/16)

I'm sure you are all just as sick and tired of the burnt, gunky coils. Are the coil wire makers hiding this idea from us? 
Coat Teflon on kanthal. We will have a long lasting coil. 
I've done some research, not alot so it's open to be discredited as a viable option.

Teflon is a household name, found in many homes as the cookware of choice. It is easy to understand why. Non-stick pots, pans and bakeware are extremely convenient to use and of course to clean. Who wants to spend hours scrubbing cooked on food off after cooking a meal?
But What Exactly Is Teflon?

Teflon is the trademarked name for the chemical Polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE). It is used in a variety of ways, because it is very non-reactive, due to the strength of the carbon-flourine bonds. It is also ‘hydrophobic’ meaning that it cannot be wet by water.( maybe even vg/pg)

It is therefore a popular choice for cook-ware, as well as stain resistant clothes (such as school uniform) and stain resistant carpets. PTFE is also used as a repellant of grease in food wrap, and containers including pizza boxes and microwave popcorn bags.

It is in widespread use, and has been since the 1940s.

Manufacturers of Teflon have always advised that their cookware should not be heated to extremely high temperatures. They have maintained that the coatings on pans and other products will not emit hazardous chemicals through normal use._“significant decomposition of the coating will occur only when temperatures exceed about 660 degrees F (340 degrees C). These temperatures alone are well above the normal cooking range.”
What range are most of vaping at? Can it be hotter? Maybe they should do a temp control Teflon wire if it is higher..

Let's just look at stainless steel._

Strainless steel =
85% Iron
15% chromium

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stainless_steel

Okay happy with Iron as this is a required element for the body
but chromium? I don’t think it has an RDA.
Hahahaha. Sorry for the giggle..

I have also been researching the dangers of Teflon. I'll post that as a comment. I can't take just one side. Even if it's my idea


----------



## Nightwalker (7/3/16)

At temperatures that DuPont scientists claim are reached on stovetop drip pans (1000°F), non-stick coatings break down to a chemical warfare agent known as PFIB, and a chemical analog of the WWII nerve gas phosgene.

So in just two to five minutes of normal stovetop use, the coating breaks down to a point at which it releases toxic chemicals into the environment – which is typically your kitchen. The other concern is that particles of PTFE can flake off, but it is thought that this does not cause harm when ingested as the chemical is inert when solid.






Teflon

What Harm Can Teflon Cause To Health?


The fumes released from non-stick cookware have been known to be highly toxic to birds, as many pet birds die from ‘Teflon toxicosis’ each year. This is caused when their lungs hemorrhage and fill with fluid, causing suffocation. The deaths usually occur during or immediately after using non-stick cookware, in normal scenarios.

When humans are exposed to the fumes they can experience a condition known as ‘polymer fume fever’. This is characterized by flu-like symptoms, including headaches, chills, fever, coughing and chest tightness. The side effects do not usually develop until a few hours after exposure to the gases, and therefore many people do not make a connection between the cause and effect. The long-term effects of such exposure has not been studied. It is possible that many cases that we assume are ‘normal-flu’ are actually caused by Teflon.

As well as health concerns, the manufacture of non-stick compounds including PFCs also pose a serious risk to the environment. The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency says PFCs present “_persistence, bioaccumulation, and toxicity properties to an extraordinary degree._“


----------



## Nightwalker (7/3/16)

Are we vaping that high? 
Is SS really safer?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/3/16)

OT: If nothing sticks to Teflon, how the heck do they get Teflon to stick to the pans? 

Coils will still gunk up in my opinion, it might just be easier to clean them afterwards. You will have to scrub/rinse or whatever to remove that dry caked crust, as you will not be able to dry-burn them that easily to clean them.
Any form of Clapton will likely not work as well as the plain version, as the juice will probably not saturate the Clapton that well, as it's not going to stick to it.

Just bear in mind that most TC mods supports up to 315 degrees Celsius, which is closer to 340 degrees C where Teflon decomposition supposedly starts, compared to Nickel which is suspected to produce toxins around 360-370 degrees.
Introducing just another unknown just for saving a few minutes on re-coiling while you re-wick is not going to win any wars.

Now for the spanner in the works. As a matter of interest, SS-316 and SS-316L actually contains between 10% and 14% Nickel too.
Look for Chemical Composition :
http://www.finetubes.co.uk/products.../stainless-steel-tubes/alloy-316l-uns-s31603/
http://www.northamericanstainless.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Grade-316-316L.pdf
http://www.aksteel.com/pdf/markets_products/stainless/austenitic/316_316l_data_sheet.pdf

The local MacSteel 316L variant includes 0.5% Titanium as well :
http://www.macsteel.co.za/products/stainless-steel
MacSteel PDF for 316 / 316L /316Ti - (SS-316Ti is specifically used for better chemical resistance in containers)
http://www.macsteel.co.za/files/stainless_steel_plate_sheet__coil_-_316-316l.pdf

Despite all this, I'll still use SS for TC over Ti and Ni, as it's an alloy and not ~98% pure Nickel like Ni-200. I change coils almost every time, or just dry-burn and rinse it in power mode if I have limited time. The normal 30ft (9m) spools should still last you a while, even if you re-coil with every pit stop.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/3/16)

I forgot to add : Kanthal does not allow TC, so most users will likely overheat it to totally destroy the Teflon layer anyway.


----------



## Nightwalker (7/3/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> I forgot to add : Kanthal does not allow TC, so most users will likely overheat it to totally destroy the Teflon layer anyway.


Ah yes. Forgot that. Shld say Teflon coated SS. Hahahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (7/3/16)

I actually did it. Roflmao. Thanks, I enjoyed your information


----------



## MoneymanVape (7/3/16)

Trying to scare vapers there @ nightwalker Good info.
@ Kuhlkatz if super glue sticks to anything why does it not stick to the inside of the bottle


----------



## MoneymanVape (7/3/16)

Who is willing to do some test? Anyone got equipment to try it out. Maybe just coating and heating to see if the coating comes off or makes fumes etc? 
There any scientists people got any comments on this? Thanks


----------



## capetocuba (7/3/16)

I would not even consider trying or testing this idea. Teflon & high heat are toxic. Wire is still by far the cheapest part of vaping for me and am more than happy to dry burn them clean or just build new coils ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (7/3/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Trying to scare vapers there @ nightwalker Good info.
> @ Kuhlkatz if super glue sticks to anything why does it not stick to the inside of the bottle


Probably a Teflon bottle!


----------



## Nightwalker (7/3/16)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Probably a Teflon bottle!


Let's test this. Let's pour super glue in a Teflon pan. Either someone is wrong or we'll create a rift between the time space field opening a door to other universes


----------

